# flooded ceramic tile floor on concrete



## bmorrisey (Apr 25, 2006)

This is my first post i have been visiting for a while but now a need advice.I have a small remodeling company in a rural area so real floor specialist are few and far between so I need some opinions on a job I was called give and estimate on. This is a walk out basement with a full bath, kitchen, and family room with ceramic tile on the entire floor area and ceramic tile on the walls of bath and kitchen backsplashes. The bath and kitchen sit back to back.Now to my question, there was a water line break in the ceiling of the bath that flooded the entire area my question is what concerns should I have with the floor tile on visual inspection it looks to be stable. There was alot of water that ran over it the owners said water was running out the doors.The wall tile is falling off the walls there was so much water. I have done alot of water damage work but have never encountered this on concretefloor so I would appreciate any advise anyone has with this type of water damage to the floor. The owners are really concerned about mold and mildew and so am I.


----------



## Taranis (Feb 23, 2007)

If the floor tiles are laid up to every wall/fixture then you would probably be ok. Floor tile adhesive and grout are made to withstand lots of water where normal wall tile adhesive isn't. If there are open edges on the floor tile there is a chance the adhesive may be affected. tap it with something metal to see if there is a hollow sound - this is best done when dried out as the water, if any with mask a "boss"(loose) sound. 
BTW get a dehumidifier in to dry out the fabric of the building before starting remedial work.
Mildew will only occur if the area is left damp.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree. Years ago, I moved down to Homestead, Florida, just after Hurricane Andrew, and I can't count the number of families who ended up tiling their entire house. I mean every single square inch of floor space, save maybe the garage (usually) because of the fact that water won't affect the thinset bond between concrete and tile.


----------

